# Old whiskey bottle



## Brian Mc (Jan 27, 2021)

Can anyone tell me what the markings mean and how old this bottle is. The markings are on the piece of paper.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 27, 2021)

Brian Mc said:


> Can anyone tell me what the markings mean and how old this bottle is. The markings are on the piece of paper.


I need a picture of the whole bottle hard to tell just for the bottom but it looks it appears to be very early maybe 1890s but you need a picture of the whole bottle to get a correct estimate on age


----------



## Brian Mc (Jan 27, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> I need a picture of the whole bottle hard to tell just for the bottom but it looks it appears to be very early maybe 1890s but you need a picture of the whole bottle to get a correct estimate on age



Thanks Knickneff. It's an old bottle belonging to my parents. I can find very little info on the distillery it came from its closed so long. Just trying to date the bottle so we know how old it's contents are. If they sell it they want to be honest about it's age. They knew it was over 100 years old but how much older they are not sure. Trying to figure it out by the bottle date and what method the bottle was manufactured to date it. Appreciate any wisdom you can share.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 27, 2021)

It's an early machine-made bottle so that would place it around the 1910s or 1920s.


----------



## yacorie (Jan 27, 2021)

You looking to sell it?


----------



## yacorie (Jan 27, 2021)

Are there any other letters before the Q?  What is the full name ont he label


----------



## Brian Mc (Jan 27, 2021)

yacorie said:


> You looking to sell it?



That's the goal. Trying to get as much info on it as I can. Want to sell it for what it's genuinely worth. Not looking to fool someone and charge too much but likewise not looking to sell for much less than it's worth.


----------



## Brian Mc (Jan 27, 2021)

yacorie said:


> Are there any other letters before the Q?  What is the full name ont he label



Liqueur whiskey. 

I guess back then the whiskey came from the large distillery such as Jameson in this case and was distributed around the country in barrels by train and donkey! The whiskey was then bottled in various botttling distributers that sold the product at local levels.


----------



## Brian Mc (Jan 27, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> It's an early machine-made bottle so that would place it around the 1910s or 1920s.



Thank you for your help


----------



## yacorie (Jan 27, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> It's an early machine-made bottle so that would place it around the 1910s or 1920s.



what part of that tells you it’s from the 10s or 20s?  I would have assumed 1943


----------



## yacorie (Jan 27, 2021)

Brian Mc said:


> That's the goal. Trying to get as much info on it as I can. Want to sell it for what it's genuinely worth. Not looking to fool someone and charge too much but likewise not looking to sell for much less than it's worth.



yea old liquor can vary greatly in value.  I have full bottles that are worth 30-500.  Really depends on the brand, fill, year etc.  I’m less familiar with Irish whiskeys but have asked someone who will know better


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 27, 2021)

yacorie said:


> what part of that tells you it’s from the 10s or 20s?  I would have assumed 1943


Honestly I was mostly going off the family saying it was over a hundred years old.  But yeah 1943 is very possible if they were incorrect on the date, if it's of British manufacture anyway.  I don't think we were making ABM bottles with bases that crude by the 40s in North America but they definitely could have been in the UK.  Did they put date marks on bottles from the UK though?


----------



## yacorie (Jan 27, 2021)

A friend of mine familiar with Irish whiskey said the bottle has no real value and you should just open it and enjoy it.

Obviously - I recommend you get other opinions but he collects Irish whiskeys and that is what he said.


----------



## Brian Mc (Jan 27, 2021)

yacorie said:


> A friend of mine familiar with Irish whiskey said the bottle has no real value and you should just open it and enjoy it.
> 
> Obviously - I recommend you get other opinions but he collects Irish whiskeys and that is what he said.



Thanks for trying to help. I finally found some information worthwhile from history of Kilmallock. Hundreds of pages later! 


"The bottling of stout and beer, and wine and whiskey, as well as
lemonade, was an important part of the work at Kilmallock. Whiskey was
purchased from the distillers at the time of its manufacture and stored in
bond, in 50 gallon casks, at the distillery, for several years. It was then
brought by rail to Kilmallock, where it was racked and bottled. O
Sullivans retailed a special brand of whiskey. This was a 15 year old
Jameson, better known as “Kilmallock Red”, because of the red label on
the bottle. It was stocked in pubs in several counties, and was much
dearer than ordinary brands because of its special quality. It was a
favourite drink of the gentry."


----------

